# Boot sur prompt GRUB (résolu)

## WhitakerF

Bonjour à tous !

Voilà hier grâce au forum j'ai pu terminé ce tuto : http://www.linuxtricks.fr/wiki/installer-gentoo-facilement. Comme dit dans mon autre topic j'essaye en effet d'installer Gentoo sur une machine virtuelle avec VMWare.

J'ai donc suivi tout ce tutoriel en entier sauf la partie de configuration du kernel où j'ai fait ça automatiquement avec GenKernel.

Arrivé à la fin donc je reboot la machine et j'arrive sur un prompt de Grub vraisemblalement et j'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi (voilà un screen) :

http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/599705Capturede769cran20150514a768123734.png

Je n'ai sincèrement aucune idée de la source de ça. Je sais juste que concernant le remplissage du fstab je n'étais pas trop sûr de ce que je faisais. Je vous joins un screen de celui-ci.

http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/350022Capturede769cran20150514a768124207.png

En espérant que vous saurez m'aider ! Un grand merci d'avance !

(Je précise que j'ai plusieurs snapshots et que donc je peux facilement modifier quelque chose fait durant l'installation).Last edited by WhitakerF on Fri May 15, 2015 8:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Si tu te retrouves sur le shell de grub c'est qu'il y a un souci avec ta configuration de boot (chemin vers ton noyau, erreur de typographie, fs /boot non disponible). Peut-être l'ext4 du /boot qui pose soucis ?

@+

----------

## WhitakerF

Dans le tuto il indique de formater ainsi le sda1 : mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1

Donc si je dis pas de bétises c'est censé être bon pour ça il me semble..?

Voilà exactement ce que j'ai suivi en ce qui concerne les partitions : 

 *Quote:*   

> Ce qui me donne avec la commande fdisk ce résultat au final :
> 
> Code BASH :
> 
> fdisk -l
> ...

 

----------

## fb99

comme dit DuF si tu n'as pas mis grub2, l'ext4 n'est pas supporté nativement.

je ne vois pas l'avantage d'avoir un système journalisé pour /boot. ext2 est largement suffisant si tu as une partition séparée

ensuite dans ton fstab tu as oublié de spécifier une partition / (peut-être sda5 ou alors sda2 est /  ??)

----------

## fb99

en vue de ta réponse je modifierais mon  */etc/fstab/ wrote:*   

> /dev/sda1                   /                       ext4            noatime         0 1

 

en gros efface boot dans /etc/fstab

----------

## WhitakerF

Très bien je vais essayer de virer le "boot" et je reviens après vous dire ce qu'il en est.

Un grand merci pour ces premiers éléments de réponses. Je galère pas mal sous Linux encore mais c'est très enrichissant de faire tout ça !

----------

## WhitakerF

Ça marche ! Un gros merci !

J'ai une autre question néamoins. Est-il possible de modifier la taille du swap ?

----------

## fb99

Le mieux c'est éditer ton titre du premier message et mettre [résolu]

ensuite recréer un post et poser ta question.

sinon

....

tu veux l'aggrandir ou la rétrécir ?

normalement pas, il faut faire attention pour ne pas perdre des données, mais dans ton cas je crois que

```
#fdisk /dev/sda

d (delete)

3 (partition 3 swap)

d 

2 (partition home)

ensuite

n (new)

p (primary)

2

<enter> (premier cylindre par défaut)

la taille que veut (la taille de ton +/- la modification de ton swap)

n

p

3

<enter>

<enter> (on mets le reste pour le swap)

t (changer le type de partition)

3 

82 (pour du swap)

w (écrire les changements)

```

ensuite revérifier partition home:

```
#fsck.ext4 /dev/sda2
```

recréer et activer le swap 

```
#mkswap /dev/sda3

#swapon /dev/sda3
```

attention faire seulement les changement que l'on comprend   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## WhitakerF

Ca ne marchait pas (il ne voulait pas modifier le type du sda3).

J'ai donc recommencé l'installation et tout fonctionne enfin. 

Maintenant je dois installer un bureau donc je reviendrais peut-être bien sur ce forum. Ha ha

En tout cas encore merci pour votre aide !

----------

